# Free feed



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

If any of you are near a farmers market, ask the venders if they have any discards they will give you, yesterday a guy gave me a huge box of beet tops, and scratched up squash. He would have given me 5, but I could only carry the one.


----------

